# Scared of changing jobs & not confident in the job I want (plumbing)



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone else been in a similar situation I'll set the scene, did my nvq 1&2 plumbing and never ended up getting a job plumbing instead im on a matainece team doing bits of everything not really any plumbing or anything just really basic stuff fitting shelves and using a BMS system and all sorts really, I feel like I'm not confident enough to go get a plumbing job.

My plan is to get my self to night school to do my NVQ 3, and try get some Saturday work to get some experience behind me to gain confidence and eventually get a full time job and get on with gas.

Anyone else been in a similar situation ?

I feel scared to change jobs and also scared to get a new job and be **** at it and then get sacked ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Where are you based. People near me seem to leave a note in the merchants. Try local companies as you will need supervised experience for your gas. I suppose you will have to be careful if you are already employed. Good luck. Its not a bad way to make a living and there is loads of work out there at the minute.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

How old are you and whats your personal circumstances if you don't mind me asking? I was like you when I was in my early twenties, my mum and dad had instilled a good work ethic in me which I still respect them for now. The problem looking back now was I left college, found a job that I hated but was worried if I jacked it in I'd end up with no job. Looking back now I had no responsibilities and wish i'd taken more risks with work/travel etc.

You could offer to work free for experience with plumbers on your days off. Won't take long if you prove yourself before you'll be offered paid work on the odd day which will then increase until you're full time.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> How old are you and whats your personal circumstances if you don't mind me asking? I was like you when I was in my early twenties, my mum and dad had instilled a good work ethic in me which I still respect them for now. The problem looking back now was I left college, found a job that I hated but was worried if I jacked it in I'd end up with no job. Looking back now I had no responsibilities and wish i'd taken more risks with work/travel etc.
> 
> You could offer to work free for experience with plumbers on your days off. Won't take long if you prove yourself before you'll be offered paid work on the odd day which will then increase until you're full time.


Hi I'm 22 still living at home so iv not much to worry about tbh but it still worries me I'm going to ring some colleges tommorow and see if they do nvq3 night courses.

And yeah that's what I was thinking ask some plumbers if I can come along and help them on weekends and I don't want paying I just want to learn and get to grips with the work environment and get comfortable working in that environment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Guys opposite me are looking for plumbers, part qualified would suit

I'm told its the correct work ethic and attitude of wanting to learn thats hard to find, not people who have some qualifications/experience, so I'd be more confident than you seem to be about getting a job.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If you are 22 and still living at home, then get on and have a go at whatever you want without worry!!

It's when you are my age (34) and got a mortgage and kids changing jobs becomes a bit more scary believe me!

At 22 the world is your oyster, get to Australia for a year and find a job in construction/plumbing there?

How about writing to engineering companies, big ones, no harm in sending a letter and they will keep it confidential.


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> If you are 22 and still living at home, then get on and have a go at whatever you want without worry!!
> 
> It's when you are my age (34) and got a mortgage and kids changing jobs becomes a bit more scary believe me!
> 
> ...


This... I am in the same boat, mortgage and kids and 34... I have been looking for a new job for a while but I am comfortable with my current one and am paid relatively well, the risk of moving is that I dont like it and I end up spending more time away from home.

At 22 you should be trying jobs out, if its not for you then you can pick and choose more in my view, I had loads of jobs after Uni and then settled in to Risk Management and Financial Crime specialism for investment firms... its a niche market but it took a while to get here and be happy that I enjoy what I do.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Talidan said:


> Anyone else been in a similar situation I'll set the scene, did my nvq 1&2 plumbing and never ended up getting a job plumbing instead im on a matainece team doing bits of everything not really any plumbing or anything just really basic stuff fitting shelves and using a BMS system and all sorts really, I feel like I'm not confident enough to go get a plumbing job.
> 
> My plan is to get my self to night school to do my NVQ 3, and try get some Saturday work to get some experience behind me to gain confidence and eventually get a full time job and get on with gas.
> 
> ...


Good idea bud,you'll need the leval 3 qualification on your cv.
Contact a good few local plumbing firms and ask if they could give you a start on apprentice rates until you've proven yourself.
Another option is to register with a construction agency and they'll send you on social housing or new build sites..just be clear with them what your capable of doing at present...Remember we all have to start somewhere. 
You'll need to register with the tax man as self employed and I'm sure you'll know, you'll need a cscs card.
Best of luck...and believe in yourself 😀

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I would encourage you to go for it. I am 26 now but when I left school my only plan was to join the RAF as a pilot. I failed the medical due to a perforated eardrum which would never be 100% so the pilot dream went out the window. Ended up getting an apprenticeship as an auto electrician which was decent. Done it for 2 years and decided it wasn't for me. 

I quit it which resulted in me being kicked out the house for a week, my dad wasn't happy about it at all. Worked away in Morrisons for 6 months, went on a lads holiday to Tenerife then came back and started Uni doing Mechanical Engineering. 4 years later I had my degree and walked into a job after a month as a Construction Engineer in the Oil/Gas industry. At the time it was terrifying but I knew I didn't want to be an Auto Electrician all my life. The hardest step is the first one, after that you won't look back, I certainly haven't.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

As above, you can try anything you like, you are still young. It is only family or personal commitments that will stop you in your 30's.

I can't emphasize enough how much employers will value your work ethic and general demeanour above all paper qualifications. There are a lot of companies out there who are looking for reliable and 'normal' young people even if means training them utterly from scratch.

As I mentioned travelling for a year abroad and working, even if you make a complete mess of it, it's something you can write on your CV and talk about an in an interview.

If you want to learn a trade, the Navy or Army might be a roundabout way of doing it, if you are that way inclined. My brother in law joined the army when he was around your age, promptly put the REME, learned how to repair just about anything, was trained by them to drive nearly anything with a throttle pedal, got all his HGV tickets etc and now works for a company running huge mobile generator sets across Europe and gets paid an insane amount of money.

The final point is that it is OK to fail at something or decide it is not for you when you are young. It is all useful experience.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm retraining to be a plumber. I'll be level 2 qualified I'm hoping in another year and moving onto level 3. The quicker I can get to lv2 and get a new job the better. I'm not bothered too much about the wage but I wanna be taken on by a company to gain my experience. As you probably know, many plumbers are one man bands and it's often hard for them to 'take on' a labourer with insurances and extra costs but you might find one that's decent. I may have landed myself one of these experience type jobs with a friend of a friend of s friend if you get my drift. Worth putting yourself out there. Plenty of larger firms will also take on in qualified plumbers to do the labouring too. I'm just a bit tied up as I'm full time dad, work in the evenings and trying to get my course done at the same time.


----------



## ktuludays (Jan 6, 2007)

In the words of one Derek trotter, "he who dares rodders......"

You're the ideal age to take the leap. I went self employed a year ago and have never been happier. I'm married with 2 kids and a mortgage so was a huge gamble for me.

Do I wish I'd done it years ago? I certainly do.

Life's too short to be unhappy at work.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ktuludays said:


> In the words of one Derek trotter, "he who dares rodders......"
> 
> You're the ideal age to take the leap. I went self employed a year ago and have never been happier. I'm married with 2 kids and a mortgage so was a huge gamble for me.
> 
> ...


What did you do before and what do you do now?

Were you unhappy in your old job?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ktuludays (Jan 6, 2007)

After 12 years as an aircraft electrical engineer in the raf I spent 4 years as an engineering manager in the manufacturing industry but tired of the bs and endless meetings about nothing so last march I hung up my suit and went self employed as a handyman. I haven't stopped since starting and am booked 14 weeks in advance at present, last year it was typically 6 weeks. The work is so varied and enjoyable and the freedom I have around family is awesome. I'm never gonna be rich in terms of money but as a family we feel much better off. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure about the advice about trying large companies? I run maintenance and facilities for a large company and I couldnt use or employ anyone who wasnt qualified or competent to do the task or job such is group policy. Should anything go wrong the first questions asked will be:
)has the person been given the correct training
)are they competent to do the work - what makes you competent? training and work experience.

I started out in a smaller company where we all had the chance to do everything. Fellow apprentices from the major companies didnt get to do half the stuff I did.

You need to find someone to take you on as a team member. Plumbing is not the hardest skillset so once you have seen how its done and been involved a bit your confidence will grow and you will kick on.
As has been said, attitude and application will get you far:thumb: now go and find some bogs to play with:wave:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

RedUntilDead said:


> Not sure about the advice about trying large companies? I run maintenance and facilities for a large company and I couldnt use or employ anyone who wasnt qualified or competent to do the task or job such is group policy. Should anything go wrong the first questions asked will be:
> )has the person been given the correct training
> )are they competent to do the work - what makes you competent? training and work experience.
> 
> ...


Surely a larger company is likely to have more financial slack to be able to afford to train someone from scratch, that is my thinking?


----------

